# How to indetify Greco guitar?



## DrBloodyJack (Jan 27, 2014)

'Sup bros. My buddy decided to sell his Greco LP, but he (with my help) realized that there's something wrong with information given by previous owner. 
Ex-owner told, that it is "Greco Les Paul Custom Black Beauty", so he didn't name the model, I mean wich EG or EGC is it. He also told that it has't a maple top and it is fully mahogony. And the most wierd, he told that guitar is from 1982, but serial is F787463. I found a catalog, but the only alike model in it is EG1000B, but my japanese is a little bit bad, so I dunno what the specs are on it. So how can we identify wich model is it?
P.S.: Guitar bought from a big company in Russia, not from the buysell forums. It was priced for about $750 (25 000 rub.). For better understanding for not-russians - for that price you can buy here full stock Ibanez RGA121 or some RG7620, or RG1520, etc. from buysell forums.

Pics:

Pic by the previous seller






Seems to be a real perl





There were covers, but buddy has removed them















Tuners are not original, obviously


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jan 27, 2014)

I can't answer your question, but the guys over at the my les paul forums could for sure. There's a pretty big following of people over there that are Greco nuts.


----------



## DrBloodyJack (Jan 27, 2014)

youngthrasher9 said:


> I can't answer your question, but the guys over at the my les paul forums could for sure. There's a pretty big following of people over there that are Greco nuts.



I'm too lazy for registrating but thanx 
I'll try


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 27, 2014)

Greco guitars have been made by Matsumoku, Fuji-Gen Gakki [3], Dyna Gakki [4] and others.

Greco Gibson replicas started using serial numbers around 1975 and pre 1975 models had a Greco logo that looked like "Gneco".

From the mid-1970s to the mid-1990s Greco models have mostly used 2 serial number formats for non Acoustic models.

The first format is MYYPPPP.

M = production month (A=January B=February ... K=November L=December).
YY = year (79=1979).
PPPP = production number.
The second format is YPPPP.

Y = year (9=1979 0=1980 or 1990).
PPPP = production number.
Sometimes a month letter is used in an MYPPPP format.

Following this, your guitar is an EGC, made in June of 1978.....snagged that info here:

Greco guitars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And grabbed this off of MLP:

_MIJ__FAQ_+_Links - MyLesPaul.com

Going along the lines of that one, your guitar is either:
an EG-500 C: Custom, 2 piece top, multipiece back, UD pickups OR 

an EGC-900: Dimarzio PAF pickups, depending on what came in it originally.

That's what I could find with a 5 minute Google search, man.....hope it helps. That thread on MLP is a gold mine for MIJ LPs. Definitely worth the time to register, and if you still can't tell after looking, someone over there will be able to tell you, guaranteed.

BTW, Sick guitar, man....I love those old Grecos, and a black custom is a really nice example of one. HNGD!


----------



## DrBloodyJack (Jan 28, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> Greco guitars have been made by Matsumoku, Fuji-Gen Gakki [3], Dyna Gakki [4] and others.
> 
> Greco Gibson replicas started using serial numbers around 1975 and pre 1975 models had a Greco logo that looked like "Gneco".
> 
> ...



Thanx a lot, man! 
Already registred and made a thread 
Yeah, I love that LP type too. I don't like LP and other Gibson/Fender classics (I'm an extreme shape 7-8string guitars fan), but I love that color
Yeah, and about google: I'm from Russia and my google tries to find information on russian net, needed link a very far in results


----------



## DrBloodyJack (Jan 28, 2014)

And if it is EGC500, I think my friend is very well f..cked up by the seller, haha


----------



## DrBloodyJack (Jan 28, 2014)

Friend sent me some more photos, may it could help (50k users - better hang yourselves...)


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 28, 2014)

Might be just me but pics don't show, man.


----------



## DrBloodyJack (Jan 30, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> Might be just me but pics don't show, man.



Yep, u r right. Here you go!


----------

